# What delivery strategy should I use for max earnings per hour?



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

For the rest of today and this week, I'll try a strategy that you guys post to see how it goes. I drive a 2022 Honda Insight and I get 55 mpg. I do this full time.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You don't already have a strategy? It's not rocket science, but luck has a lot to do with it. As long as you're not doing anything stupid like free orders, you're always going to gross around $15 before expenses on average.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> For the rest of today and this week, I'll try a strategy that you guys post to see how it goes. I drive a 2022 Honda Insight and I get 55 mpg. I do this full time.


The decline button is your most profitable tool.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> The decline button is your most profitable tool.


Ok. What should I decline and accept? I'm in the SLC Utah area.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> For the rest of today and this week, I'll try a strategy that you guys post to see how it goes. I drive a 2022 Honda Insight and I get 55 mpg. I do this full time.


I deliver in CA. Different strategies and tactics apply.

As I understand, NYC and Seattle, WA, also have regulations and ordinances that necessitate abnormal tactics.

However, at 55 mpg, I would suggest one dollar per mile from your driveway until you return home.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

@Judge and Jury ✅
@Seamus ❌

(but the thread is young)


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> @Judge and Jury ✅
> @Seamus ❌
> 
> (but the thread is young)


I remember, back in the olden times, the checkmark thing was the providence of a single poster.

Anyone remember the poster's handle? 

So many posters gone. I really miss the poster who thought he was a bear. Jonstoppable?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> For the rest of today and this week, I'll try a strategy that you guys post to see how it goes. I drive a 2022 Honda Insight and I get 55 mpg. I do this full time.


What are your current strategies and tactics?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> I remember, back in the olden times, the checkmark thing was the providence of a single poster.
> 
> Anyone remember the poster's handle?
> 
> So many posters gone. I really miss the poster who thought he was a bear. Jonstoppable?


Rakos was one of my favs.
Yea, there aren't many OG's left.
We're dying off I guess


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> you're always going to gross around $15 before expenses on average.


15 per hour BEFORE EXPENSES?
Dayam.
I wouldn't get out of bed for that.
That's sad.
And you work for that?
Really?


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> What are your current strategies and tactics?


No orders over 5 miles unless it's over 10 dollars. Nothing below 6 dollars.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> 15 per hour BEFORE EXPENSES?
> Dayam.
> I wouldn't get out of bed for that.
> That's sad.
> ...


Not usually. But if I was taking orders, yes.

Then again I'm not the type to come on here and brag about how I make more than everyone else because I'm smarter and they're stupid.

There's people on here that do $5 orders. It's not for me, but whatever floats their boat.

I'm also not going to hustle up 20 orders running 3 different apps at a time just so I can earn a little extra.

99% of orders aren't worth taking anymore anyways, so my earnings are usually about 0. That's higher than negative.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Nothing under $8, total = miles +3. So three miles at least $8, 10 miles at least $13.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> Nothing under $8, total = miles +3. So three miles at least $8, 10 miles at least $13.


That would be 5 miles at 8 dollars wouldn't it? 3 miles would be 6 dollars which is under your acceptable standard.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> The decline button is your most profitable tool.


Yes i agree . I have not delivered food or passengers in three weeks . My bank acount is refilling itself again.
Less i drive for uber lyft door dash grubhub instacart the better i profit . Quit ! Get a real job . this is the best way to profit .
To answer your question delete the apps from your phone . Drive yourself to a real job . Earn a fare wage . Collect social security at retirement . Get a pension . Sick pay . Tax return . Medical insurance . 
Any other questions ? Yes a burger flipper worker gets ore respect then a driver .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BrainDead Driver said:


> Yes a burger flipper worker gets ore respect then a driver .


That, and ....
when you go to work at McD's you do NOT have to bring your own commercial stove and oven (that costs about what a car costs). You do NOT have to pay for its maintenance and insurance. You do NOT have to pay for its fuel.
AND YOU MAKE the same $15 (or more) PER HOUR.

Think about it.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

BrainDead Driver said:


> Yes i agree . I have not delivered food or passengers in three weeks . My bank acount is refilling itself again.
> Less i drive for uber lyft door dash grubhub instacart the better i profit . Quit ! Get a real job . this is the best way to profit .
> To answer your question delete the apps from your phone . Drive yourself to a real job . Earn a fare wage . Collect social security at retirement . Get a pension . Sick pay . Tax return . Medical insurance .
> Any other questions ? Yes a burger flipper worker gets ore respect then a driver .


I'd say it's a "real job" if people willingly pay you for it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> That, and ....
> when you go to work at McD's you do NOT have to bring your own commercial stove and oven (that costs about what a car costs). You do NOT have to pay for its maintenance and insurance. You do NOT have to pay for its fuel.
> AND YOU MAKE the same $15 (or more) PER HOUR.
> 
> Think about it.


Not exactly. Gig work fills in the gaps between real work.

Accepting a full time job at McDonald's prevents you from having a better job by monopolizing your free time.

Accepting a $15 order in between higher paying jobs doesn't prevent me from doing anything. In fact I can close this app out and keep the order for all I care.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> No orders over 5 miles unless it's over 10 dollars. Nothing below 6 dollars.


Ok.

So, it sounds like you're aiming for two bucks per mile. A good benchmark.

However, the two bucks per mile ratio as described in your post, puts you ten bucks in the hole.

By my calculations, five miles out and five miles back equals ten miles.

So, at two bucks a mile, I gotta be at twenty dollars.

Then, I gotta make up the deficit during the remainder of my shift.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

BrainDead Driver said:


> Yes i agree . I have not delivered food or passengers in three weeks . My bank acount is refilling itself again.
> Less i drive for uber lyft door dash grubhub instacart the better i profit . Quit ! Get a real job . this is the best way to profit .
> To answer your question delete the apps from your phone . Drive yourself to a real job . Earn a fare wage . Collect social security at retirement . Get a pension . Sick pay . Tax return . Medical insurance .
> Any other questions ? Yes a burger flipper worker gets ore respect then a driver .


So, you a burger flipper?

Not looking for respect, looking for profit.

Another unprofitable contractor pissed off cuz they gotta do part time work with no benefits at a fast food restaurant.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

For me, I don't accept 99% of the orders sent to me for less than $10. Occasionally I will take an $8 if it's close. Having the $10 minimum is how I have almost 3700 deliveries now without single stiff,

I also decline anything that has miles equaling pay. Today alone, I have declined 199 offers. Most days, that's close to 300 or even more, especially on weekends.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> For me, I don't accept 99% of the orders sent to me for less than $10. Occasionally I will take an $8 if it's close. Having the $10 minimum is how I have almost 3700 deliveries now without single stiff,
> 
> I also decline anything that has miles equaling pay. Today alone, I have declined 199 offers. Most days, that's close to 300 or even more, especially on weekends.


What's a stiff? Would you accept a 10 dollar order that's 8 or 9 miles?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> What's a stiff? Would you accept a 10 dollar order that's 8 or 9 miles?


Stiff is a no tip order. 8-9 miles is too many miles for $10. Under 5 miles would do it.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> Stiff is a no tip order. 8-9 miles is too many miles for $10. Under 5 miles would do it.


I see. So do you accept under 2 dollars a mile? What market are you in?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> I see. So do you accept under 2 dollars a mile? What market are you in?


I'm in Colorado.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> I'm in Colorado.


Nice! How long do you typically wait between 10 dollar offers? Would you accept a 6 or 7 mile order for 10 dollars?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Not exactly. Gig work fills in the gaps between real work.
> 
> Accepting a full time job at McDonald's prevents you from having a better job by monopolizing your free time.
> 
> Accepting a $15 order in between higher paying jobs doesn't prevent me from doing anything. In fact I can close this app out and keep the order for all I care.


That's how I'm using it. I'm fortunate to be working a 40hr WFH job. But it's nice to have an extra source of income to add something to the bank account between paychecks and only working as often as I want, and only when I want. When I was trying to do delivery as my sole job that was painful and depressing, because sometimes there are just no good offers to be had, but the bills still had to be paid.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

jbrow327 said:


> That would be 5 miles at 8 dollars wouldn't it? 3 miles would be 6 dollars which is under your acceptable standard.


Yes, minimum of $8.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

1. If you are looking at this as your main source then you will have to multi-app because solely focusing on one app will not make you any money…

2. two dollar a mile minimum should be your base with today gas prices and anything less is not worth it…


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> For me, I don't accept 99% of the orders sent to me for less than $10. Occasionally I will take an $8 if it's close. Having the $10 minimum is how I have almost 3700 deliveries now without single stiff,
> 
> I also decline anything that has miles equaling pay. Today alone, I have declined 199 offers. Most days, that's close to 300 or even more, especially on weekends.


If I recall correctly, your gross revenues are pretty high.

Is your revenue mostly from food deliveries or high end passenger services?

Seems you are stating that you accept delivery offers, within your parameters, of a little over a dollar per mile.

From what I have read, two bucks per mile is the gold standard.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> 1. If you are looking at this as your main source then you will have to multi-app because solely focusing on one app will not make you any money…
> 
> 2. two dollar a mile minimum should be your base with today gas prices and anything less is not worth it…


I am curious.

I keep reading that two bucks per mile should be the standard for profitability.

How do you determine if an offer is actually two dollars per mile?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> For the rest of today and this week, I'll try a strategy that you guys post to see how it goes. I drive a 2022 Honda Insight and I get 55 mpg. I do this full time.


Experiment, learn and adapt.

The Way to profitability.

So, how you doing?

Was any of the advice profitable?


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Experiment, learn and adapt.
> 
> The Way to profitability.
> 
> ...


It seems like in my market(SLC), when I hold out for orders over 10 dollars I make less. The majority of offers seem to be in the 6 to 8 dollar range.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That, and ....
> when you go to work at McD's you do NOT have to bring your own commercial stove and oven (that costs about what a car costs). You do NOT have to pay for its maintenance and insurance. You do NOT have to pay for its fuel.
> AND YOU MAKE the same $15 (or more) PER HOUR.
> 
> Think about it.


Not true.

Applied at McD last week.

Told I was gonna be a part timer, no benefits.

Also, had to pay for my uniforms.

Further, I was informed that I had to provide two machines; one to cut potatoes and another machine to deep fry them.

They suggested that I deduct the cost of the machinery from my paychecks over the next thirty years.

Hell, yeah.

I start next Monday.

Guessing it is market dependent.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> If I recall correctly, your gross revenues are pretty high.
> 
> Is your revenue mostly from food deliveries or high end passenger services?
> 
> ...


All I do is food. On a good night of making $120-150 or so, I will drive maybe 75 miles. $200 will be 100-125 miles.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> 15 per hour BEFORE EXPENSES?
> Dayam.
> I wouldn't get out of bed for that.
> That's sad.
> ...


By the way,

Still looking for your address.

You suggested pimping or selling drugs as profitable gigs.

I'm looking for catalytic converters.

Can I pull into your driveway, sell some drugs, introduce johns to ladies of the evening and liberate your catalytic converters?

Gonna be in northern CA early in May.

Looking for your driveway.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> By the way,
> 
> Still looking for your address.
> 
> ...


I got a 2010 SuperDuty with a blown diesel engine in it.
Well insured.
TAKE THE WHOLE DAMN THING.
(Maybe we can work something out.)


----------

